# Anyone waiting to be matched?



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

I've just had the great news that all my bloods and tests have come back normal so I'm officially on the waiting list for a match! Unfortunately, because I'm mixed race, they think it's going to take a while to be matched as not many people are waiting for a mixed race donor egg, especially in my part of the world  but I'm still keeping my hopes up! 

Is anyone else here waiting to be matched?


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi

I got matched today. Paper work was signed off Friday they found couple yesterday and got matched today x


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi jesta, I've been provisionally match just waiting for blood result on cf.. It should be back any time now. 

I have my treatment plan booked for the 3rd of October if all is well. So far I know I will be doing the short protocol, so hopefully if all goes well and my monthly is dead on time I looking to start the 13th October. 

I'm not too sure how long you'll have to wait but I hope it isn't too long for you. It seems so long to wait for blood tests etc as it is. I really hope you don't wait too long. 

Amy congratulations on your match today. I'm happy for you

Xx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Saroly - thanks I can't wait to start! Some bloods were back within days it was the chromosones and cystic fibrosis that took 3 weeks exactly at the lister. Where are you doing your treatment?


----------



## saroly76 (Sep 20, 2012)

Create health, Harley street. I was lucky that my doctor did the rest of then on the nhs free of charge. They were meant to do cf but than changed their minds. I hate the waiting I'm so impatient. I just want to go go go now. Xx


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

That's awesome, both! 
I'm hoping not too long for me either, but I'm preparing myself to wait until Christmas and then I may not do egg-share program but donate my eggs separately  I waited about 6 weeks for all the bloods to come back!

But it's good to hear some good matching news from some others!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

hope everyone else gets their matches soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsPepperpot (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

Looking for some advice if possible please.

I've decided to do the egg sharing programme at Ninewells Hospital in Dundee, Scotland. I will be donating half my eggs.

I've had all the relevant tests and had a letter to confirm they are all satisfactory. All the letter stated was they "would be in touch to advise of a start date".

I'm assuming now they are looking for a match but wasn't advised of a timescale or anything else on that matter. Does anyone know what the procedure is?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards in advance


----------

